# Router bit length



## John Bishop (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey guys, Have been playing with the toys, and have been playing with the guide bushings that came with the starter kit I got, The problem I am having is that all of the shanks on the bits are short, and will not go all the way thru the bushing. They work fine with out the bushing, but are too short with the bushings. Are the bits longer for the bushings? Was trying to use the letter template and the 1/2" v-groove bit they said to use, but the collet nut hit the bottom of the bushing. John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Are you using a plunge router John? Did the bit come with the kit?

corey


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 17, 2007)

No, it is a fixed base Ryobi, I got for Xmas, Santa didn't bring any bits so I bought the Ryobi starter kit. It is not a real good set-up, but it does not seem that the bit would go thru enough no matter what bushing set I was using. John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, please provide the router model number so I can check one out at the store. Also please measure the length of the shank on the router bit you are using, and the length of the guide bushing sleeve. With this information we can give you a good answer. What brand of lettering jig are you using?


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 17, 2007)

Mike, The Model # is a R181FBI, the shank portion of the bit is 1 1/4 and the cutter is just a tad over 1/2" The template set is one supplied by Ryobi do not know the mfg. I think the bushing length is 1/2"
John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

There isn't anything wrong with Ryobi routers, they will work John. The shaft may be a bit short for that use and like Mike asked the guide bush length makes a difference too. They make all kinds of bit lengths. I assume you are either using a v bit or a corebox bit. 

corey


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 17, 2007)

I really like the router, seems to have plenty of power, guess I will look around for some longer bits. Am going to invest in a better base later, but wanted to get the hang of things first. John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, Most Ryobi routers have a split arbor with a collet nut. You need to insert 3/4" of the bit's shank into the arbor for safety. This should give you 1" of depth from the end of the collet. When you subtract the 1/2" for the bushings sleeve length and allow 1/4" for cutting depth and 1/8" for the bushing thickness you should have 1/8" clearance. Is this how you are setting up?


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 17, 2007)

Mike, Measured the bit, Shank is 1 1/8 So 15/16 should be amount put into the arbor, this only leaves 3/4 of an in left sticking out. All of the bits I got in this starter kit are short, they work fine without the guide bushings, except some are too short to go all the way thru the bushing to contact what I want to cut. I have noticed that the P.C. bits have a longer shank. John


----------

